# Good livery yards in Clackmannanshire, Stirling area.



## Jack&Gill (23 January 2015)

Hi there folks. New here and desperately need a new livery yard for two horses. School of a good size and all year turnout.


----------



## TPO (24 January 2015)

Clackmannanshire:
Dollar Equestrian
Burrowine/Blinkeree (Bogside)
Bankhead (fishcross)
Blackfaulds(fishcross)
Devonside (think that's what it's called, in Caulsnaughton)
Tullygarth(Clackmannan)
Redlands (Kincardine - geldings only)
Paddock View (Forestmill - I'd avoid at all costs!!)
Belsdyke (Skinflats)
Ashbank (Airth) 

Stirling:
Murrayshall (cambusbarron/st Ninians)
Newpark (cambusbarron/st Ninians)
Central Livery (old Plean)
Langlands (old Plean)
Daniel Scott's yard (old Plean)
Sauchenford (don't know yard name, Daniel Scott's old yard on road to Plean)
Avonmill (Denny)
Riverside (Denny)
Ballinton (Thornhill)
Keir Estate 
New dressage yard out dunblane way

That's all I can think of off the top of my head. I know most if these yards if you want more details.


----------



## Jack&Gill (24 January 2015)

Hi. You know a lot of yards! Haha. Can you send me some contact details. Ashbank, Tullygarth, Murrayshall and Sauchenford? I'd PM you myself, but I've not worked that out yet. Thank you.


----------



## TPO (24 January 2015)

Will PM you just now


----------



## TPO (24 January 2015)

Did you get PM ok?


----------



## Jack&Gill (28 March 2015)

TPO Yes, i did. Thanks a lot. I've not been on in a while, a lot going on atm, but Thank you very much!


----------



## Bee&Ant (17 September 2015)

Hi, sorry to hijack this post but TPO would it be possible for you to let me know contact details for the yard at Kier and the dressage one in Dunblane if you have them?  Have trawled the Internet to no avail! Maybe yellow pages did have a purpose!
Many thanks.


----------



## Led (18 September 2015)

Brand new place in Dunning Glen, 1.5 miles from Pool of Muckhart.  New Martin Collins Clopf arena, clear fields and incredible hacking from doorstep with no road riding.  Very small, private yard in awesome setting.


----------



## Bee&Ant (18 September 2015)

Thanks Led, do you know what the yard is called?


----------



## Led (18 September 2015)

Just tried to PM you.


----------



## Led (19 September 2015)

Sorry should have said, my last message was to Bee&Ant, Doh!


----------



## Bee&Ant (19 September 2015)

Thanks,  my inbox was apparently full have deleted all 3 messages (!) So hopefully  will come through now.


----------



## horseyjo (17 October 2015)

Hi Led, do you have contact details please for the dunning glen yard you mentioned?  Thanks


----------



## horseyjo (17 October 2015)

Do you have contact details for this yard please. Sounds good


----------



## Jack&Gill (31 December 2015)

Led said:



			Brand new place in Dunning Glen, 1.5 miles from Pool of Muckhart.  New Martin Collins Clopf arena, clear fields and incredible hacking from doorstep with no road riding.  Very small, private yard in awesome setting.
		
Click to expand...

Hi there, 

Do you have contact details for this yard? I've not got any winter turnout after being told we would have. Typical! Now on a new search!


----------



## Led (1 January 2016)

I have pm'd you.


----------



## Calfie (3 July 2016)

I realise that this thread is quite old now but wondered if anyone has details for the livery yard in Dunning Glen. Have tried to pm Led but inbox is full.


----------



## eirewhisper (27 September 2016)

Hi can anyone PM me contact details for Redlands, Kincardine please  x


----------



## KB1985 (28 September 2016)

Led said:



			Brand new place in Dunning Glen, 1.5 miles from Pool of Muckhart.  New Martin Collins Clopf arena, clear fields and incredible hacking from doorstep with no road riding.  Very small, private yard in awesome setting.
		
Click to expand...

Hi,

I wondered if you could please send me more details of this yard? It's just on my doorstep!

KB


----------



## TPO (4 November 2016)

eirewhisper said:



			Hi can anyone PM me contact details for Redlands, Kincardine please  x
		
Click to expand...

Sent you a PM


----------



## Horseykate (10 November 2016)

Hi sorry I know this is an old post but I was searching the internet trying to find information on keir estate and came across this. I'm desperate to move my horse as where I am keeping him just now is to unsafe! Do you still have the contact details for keir? Thank you!


----------



## Baloo-89 (1 January 2017)

Does anyone have any info about the Ballinton yard at Thornhill? I have tried searching for it but can't find any info. I have recently moved house and looking for a yard around Thornhill, Kippen area if anyone knows of any more? Thanks


----------



## WindyStacks (12 February 2017)

Does anyone have any recommendations for Auchterarder/Crieff direction?


----------



## ozpoz (18 February 2017)

Yes, look up Drumnawhance Livery on Facebook.


----------



## amymilne1992 (8 September 2018)

Hi can anyone pm me with the details of the one in the dunning glen?


----------



## Led (9 September 2018)

Sent you a pm with contact info.


----------

